# Hallertau Vs Hallertauer



## vlbaby (21/5/05)

Hi guys,
I'm part way through mashing up a Oktoberfest at the moment, and have realised I have made a mistake in purchasing my hops. The recipe calls for 
11 g Hallertauer Hops 9% AA at 45 min, followed by 
21g Hallertauer 9% for 15min.

I have accidently bought Hallertau 2.1% Hops instead.

I have adjusted the amount of hops in promash to give the correct IBU's ( 82g and 38g repectively), but I am worried that because this is an aroma hop, it might give the brew too much aroma.
Should I switch the bittering hops to something like POR (as I have some in stock) or will it be ok as is?


thanks in advance

vlbaby.


----------



## tdh (21/5/05)

vlbaby,
the nomenclature used in Australia is a bit 'loose'.
Hallertau is the name of the largest hop growing district in the world and Hallertauer means it is from the Hallertau district.
Hallertauer Northern Brewer are NG's from the Hallertau. Correct labelling for the premium aroma hop that you possibly have should say Hallertauer Hallertau (Origin-Variety) or Hallertauer Hallertau Mittelfrueh or Hallertauer Hallertau Tradition.

Capito?

tdh


----------



## Jethro (21/5/05)

Any extra hops for the boil for 45min will only add bitterness to the beer My experience is although you use more hops the beer is ussually better with low alpha hallertau european hops than the higher alpha New Zealand hops and is definitaly better for aroma flavour (later additions) I recon if all goes well you have made a better brew Cheers Jethro


----------

